# Mitchell 300 Question



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got into old Mitchell reels. I just bought three and two of them arrived today. A 300 and a 302. I have a question about the 300.

When the spool is in the fully extended position, the bail wire will not flip over it into the casting position, nor will it flip back over into the receive position. In either case, the wire hits the edge of the spool. Is this normal?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

No. My guess would be a bent bail wire. Would account for both of those problems and typical of the 300 bails.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

bent wire


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Thanks guys. I figured that this was not normal, but I do know that some old antique equipment has its eccentricities. So it was worth asking. Kinda like old fishermen... haha


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I wish I didn't but last year I sold all my reels and parts on eBay. I had hundreds of Mitchell and Penn parts. Boxes and boxes full. Even brand new in the box Mitchell and Penn reels from the 50's to the 70's. I truly regret it now...!!! I grew up fishing only Mitchell reels..


----------

